# "Apple Pie" Bacon



## tom kish (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I started the first batch of my "Apple Pie" bacon.  Basic method was as follows:

5# Pork Belly

1/4 Cup Kosher Salt

1 TSP Pink Salt

1/2 Cup (Generous) Dark Brown Sugar

2 TBSP Un-ground Allspice.

Ground the Allspice in a Magic Bullet, mixed all the dry materials together, and rubbed into the belly.  Into the 2 gallon Ziplock bag, and then to the refrigerator.  Once it's done, I'll smoke it with Applewood.

Hopefully, the Allspice amount is close to what I'm looking for, and not too powerful.  I'll add pictures when I pull it from the smoker, and get it sliced up and sampled.  

I use the same basic recipe for the brown sugar/maple smoked bacon, sans the Allspice.  Have a batch of this, as well as a batch of garlic/pepper bacon that will be hickory smoked in the 'fridge as well.  I'm gonna be busy next weekend!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Love me some bacon!


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking forward to it Tom


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

This is going to be fun


----------



## sprky (Jan 19, 2012)

interesting bacon


----------



## sierra (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks interesting. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## tom kish (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, smoked up the "Apple Pie" bacon today, didn't turn out too bad.  Sampled a little off of the end before putting it away to rest, so I won't make "firm" adjustments to the recipe just yet.  At this stage, I'll say it needs maybe one more TBS of Allspice.

Rinsed and Ready







Just placed in pre-warmed smoker







Coming out after Apple wood smoking for 4 hrs.







Just before sampling and putting away for resting







Taste Test!







The pictures of the slabs don't really do the color justice.  It's much richer than it appears. As I said, the sample were taken off of the edge, so after I get the slab sliced up and try a couple off pieces from different areas, I'll know for sure if I need to adjust the amount of Allspice.  It's definitely sweet and smokey, pleasant aftertaste.  If anyone else decides to try this before I make my next batch, I'd really like to hear about it.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Tom, it looks great.

If i find some bellies in the near future i will give this a try.


----------



## venture (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks good!

I would wait until you get some out of the freezer before adjusting the recipe.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

